# Anyone scared of going overdue?



## samisshort

I am absolutely terrified that I'm going to go overdue. Honestly, I'm scared to go past 38 weeks :haha:

When I hit 37 weeks, I want him out as soon as possible! I hope I don't sound selfish when I say that, but pregnancy is so painful.. I want to try every possible way to get him out! Even right now.. before 34 weeks, I've been telling Alex that he better show up as soon as I hit 37 weeks 6 days (the day after my birthday lol)

Is anyone else terrified of going overdue? :/ I really don't want to suffer for much longer.. Also, what are some of the ways to help induce labor?I want to try doing some of those things by the time I'm 37 weeks. By the way, I _know_ Alex will come when _he's_ ready, but I at least want him to know that I want him out so I can meet him :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

Once you hit 36 weeks i think you can take RLT and EPO.

Im ready to go overdue, if I dont have a section then the MW said because my SPD means i cant look after LO that she will give me a sweep, but only if my cervix has started softening and thinning. 

The best thing to do is be ready to go over due by 2 weeks anything sooner is a bonus!


----------



## MumToBe2012

If my baby's anything like me, then she'll be overdue. I was 2 weeks overdue and so was my mum..

I've heard that eating spicy food can help with labour and sex lol


----------



## gemlouise

heyyy, im overdue by nearly two weeks, and i've been trying everything possible to get things progressing, and nothing seems to work!
walking, spicy food, pineapple, birthing ball, raspberry leaf tea, even got a sweep done and nothing :(


----------



## MaybeP

Agh I agree! I'm so done with being pregnant, not that I don't love my daughter already and want her to have the best possible time in there but if shes ready to come out at 37 weeks then I will be soooo happy! I want to meet her and not feel like a whale anymore.

About raspberry leaf tea - I think you can start that in small doses at 32 weeks? Thats what I've been told anyways


----------



## beanzz

I'm gonna try everything too! OH might actually get laid for the first time in 6 months :rofl:

I want him out asap cos I don't want his birthday less than a week before mine as then noone will ever remember mine :sad1: I know it sounds really selfish but I still want my birthday to be mine. 

I've heard LOTS of pineapple, sex, bouncing on balls, walking sideways up and down stairs, walking, raspberry leaf tea can all help.. Some people suggest spicy food too but most people say it doesn't :shrug:

I'll also be doing it to pass the time aswel, if he doesn't come before I'm induced then at least I tried :)


----------



## veganmama

im not scared just frustrated if i do =[


----------



## Abby_

veganmama said:


> im not scared just frustrated if i do =[

I think i'll be the same. I also think that because i like being organised that i'll get annoyed pretty quickly. :dohh:


----------



## Elizax

I'm overdue but was never frightened, I'm feeling more impatient than ever plus I'm super sore everywhere.

Chances are high with going over with your first anyway, I guess I always knew there was more chance of my going over than early :flow:


----------



## rockys-mumma

I went over with my LO but tbh I expected it so I wasn't that fussed. Plus, they give two weeks either side of the due date for a reason because they can't be exact! 

I just walked walked walked once it was my due date. The most irritating part of being overdue was people asking if he was here/when he would be here. Feck off :haha:
He was born at 40+6 in the end.

I won't mind going 1 week over with this little one but might get a little grumpy if I go more than that lol.


----------



## Shaunagh

I'm not 'worried' about going overdue, I just know ii'm going to anyway, I've kind of accepted it now. However, I will be attempting to evict Cassidy 4 weeks from today! Xx


----------



## Jazz_Mom

I'm barely in my 2nd trimester and already this is a huge concern for me lol. It kinda sounds selfish but I want him out real soon. I absolutely HATE hospitals and I'm terrified of needles. Hearing about women that vaginally delivered 10lbs babies is scary :| I hope I can have him out at 37 weeks because everything is basically ready and we're just waiting on him :)

I also don't want to tear so a small baby would be nice. I tore my mom lol


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

ill be overdue in 3 days ... not scared just a royally pissed off as i've tried everything to induce labor :haha:


----------



## KiwiMOM

I'll be eating spicy food whether it helps or not (I love spicy food :haha:) I've noticed my BH's increase heaps when I go for walks so I'll probably try to go for a couple walks a day. But I'm not scared of going overdue.. if it happens it happens and me and my siblings were all between 8-10 pounds (I thought this was the norm until I got pregnant :haha:) and were delivered naturally. So I've accepted my baby could be quite big :dohh:


----------



## samisshort

Thanks everyone!

I just want him out because I swear my SPD gets worse every day :( it's so miserable. Especially because I try to avoid medication as much as possible. So Tylenol is a LAST resort, and I usually try warm baths.. which helps for about 30 minutes :/ I'm pretty sure I'll go overdue though.. My mom was 2 weeks late and I was 3 days late..

Please Alex.. Please come before March 27th and after March 11th.. :dohh: :haha:

I'm definitely going to try these things.. Even if they don't work, well hey, I tried!


----------



## x__amour

I wasn't "scared" per say but wasn't looking forward to it, lol! 
I did end up going overdue though but it surprisingly went fast! :D


----------



## Mei190

To be honest, there is not a lot you can really do that is definate apart from wait for it to happen. I was more just impatient if I remember correctly. Like grumble grumble :haha:

He came at 40+6 so am expecting this one to be late as well. However this pregnancy is COMPLETELY different to my last one, so maybe it will be insanely late instead. :blush:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I don't think all those things to induce labour really work lol- they didn't work for me anyway! 

Also, I think it's a misconception that pregnancy is the uncomfortable, difficult bit- the weeks following the birth were ten times more uncomfortable/painful for me, I had a bad tear and it was agony! xx


----------



## Ilse

I'm not scared of going overdue, If I can wait 40 weeks to meet my baby, I can wait 41 aswell :D!! I was born at 31 weeks, so I REALLY hope this baby stays put at least until week 37!


----------



## snowfia

I went 1 week over. It wasn't that bad, was just frustrating hearing that other people had their babies and I was still waiting :L
Do lots of walking :D


----------



## octosquishy

I'm not that scared, I'm pretty much convinced that I will be a tad overdue with him (sadly ~_~ ) and trust me, I feel the same about wanting him out NOW, thinking the sooner he comes the smaller he'll be, the smaller he'll be the easier it'll be (and yes, I know deep down that's a lie too, lol) . I'd rather have an overdue baby than a premie <3


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Yes I am worried too!!! I was wayyyy over due with mt first and had a horrible induction and complicationsI because of it. I would rather have a c-section than go through that again,so I know how you feel as far as being freaked out :/


----------



## KiwiMOM

I've decided my LO can stay in until I'm 39-40 weeks. After that she's coming out ;) My OH has 3 weeks off his course starting from the day I'm 39 weeks and I'd like him to be home with us as long as possible without missing school :haha:


----------



## B l i n k

I'm dreading the though of going over-due!
Been doing my daily 'get evie out' routine with sex, walking, ball bouncing, pineapple eating, RLT drinking lol.

Alot of people on here and people I know have had their babies by 37-38weeks, 
gives my hopes up that i will too! 
x


----------

